# receiver turns on by itself



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

I have an H24 that turns on by itself. We turn it off, go back a short time later, and it is back on. It is not the remote from our DVR. We checked to see if it was IR (it is not) and it does not affect the H24. Anyone have a clue as to what is happening?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Do you have autotunes set?

Could someone be turning it in via your home network?


----------



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

I reset the receiver and it stayed off all day Monday, but it was back on again this morning. I also received a message that the receiver had not received any satellite data for 1 hour, error 920. I don't even know what autotune is so it most likely is not the problem. I don't understand how anything could be happening through the home network.


----------



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

P.S. I turned it off after discovering it on this morning and within 1/2 hour it was back on.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

This has happened to me also on my hr24. Usually discover in the early am.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

flaguy said:


> . . . . I don't even know what autotune is . . .


Please look at the H24 AutoTune ToDo List


----------



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

I am not aware of any Auto Tune To Do List. Where would i find that? Remember, we are talking H24, not HR24,


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"flaguy" said:


> I am not aware of any Auto Tune To Do List. Where would i find that? Remember, we are talking H24, not HR24,


Think of AutoTune as a broken DVR. It will change to the channel at the right time, but won't record. One of the menu options will be the AutoTune ToDo List. See if there is anything there.

- Merg


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

If it's getting a no satellite info error could it be resetting itself, have you run a signal check?


----------



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

Merg, there is no Auto Tune To Do List on the H24, at least not mine.

As far as a signal check, I'm receiving all of the channels okay.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

flaguy said:


> I have an H24 that turns on by itself. We turn it off, go back a short time later, and it is back on. It is not the remote from our DVR. We checked to see if it was IR (it is not) and it does not affect the H24. Anyone have a clue as to what is happening?


 Are you sure it's not constantly rebooting itself or possibly being powered off/on from a wall switch? Have you actually been there when it turned itself on after you shut it off to see if it rebooted itself?

Is it possible there is another remote from another nearby receiver that someone is using that is turning it on?

Is your home haunted?


----------



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

TBlazer, I guess I'll vote for the last idea: a haunted house. No, it is not constantly rebooting itself. I interim between restarts varies greatly. Sometimes quickly, sometimes several hours. There is only one other remote (for the HR24) and I tried it several times and it has no effect on the H24--unless I'm in the same room, of course. The signal strength is in the high 90s, by the way.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

flaguy said:


> I am not aware of any Auto Tune To Do List. Where would i find that? Remember, we are talking H24, not HR24,


It's under Extras/Manage AutoTunes on the New HDGUI. On the old SDGUI, it must be under one of the Menu sub-categories.


----------



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the guidance. Unfortunately, the To Do List has 0 items scheduled.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

flaguy said:


> I also received a message that the receiver had not received any satellite data for 1 hour, error 920.


bet this is a clue.


----------



## dog6869 (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes mine has been doing this Since Friday!!!! I SUCKS Dtv told me yesterday it was the first they heard of this.. I can be watching live TV and the TV will blink and about 30 seconds later the picture will come back on and I cannot go back to see what I have missed and I have not been able to recorded a full program since Firday16 DEC 2011.. Oh I have a HR21-700


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok then, AutoTune is not the culprit.

What does the _Run System Test_ state. It can be found under _Info & Test_.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> bet this is a clue.


Missed that post. Yes, that would be a huge clue.

- Merg


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

flaguy said:


> I reset the receiver and it stayed off all day Monday, but it was back on again this morning. I also received a message that the receiver had not received any satellite data for 1 hour, *error 920*. I don't even know what autotune is so it most likely is not the problem. I don't understand how anything could be happening through the home network.


Error Code 920


----------



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

Drucifer,

I ran the system test and it told me that the receiver had 1 error. It gave a diagnostic code of 12-150. What is that telling me?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

flaguy said:


> Drucifer,
> 
> I ran the system test and it told me that the receiver had 1 error. It gave a diagnostic code of 12-150. What is that telling me?


*12* Problem with the Network Tuner (possible problem inside the box).
Replace Receiver.
Error 12 is a problem with the tuner that downloads the guide data. The receiver is rebooting because of a lack of guide data.
The receiver needs to be replaced.


----------



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for all of the input. I really appreciate the help. My next step is to give DTV a call.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

In case you weren't aware, your recordings can't be transferred to the new DVR. So be sure you watch anything you want to see, prior to swapping it.


----------



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, RacJ2, but we don't have any recordings to worry about. It is an H24, not a DVR. A replacement is on its way, according to DTV.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

My bad, that's what I get for skimming through the posts. I thought it was an HR24.


----------

